# Storylines?



## whiteskunk (Dec 12, 2008)

What types of storylines/art is more faved by the masses at FA?
Okay I got the pron/porn angle. By what story wise like most?
(Comedy romance. Drama. Action. Horror. . .what? Category wise)


----------



## KatKry (Dec 13, 2008)

I like comedy romances and it's nice with a bit of fantasy in it but porno seems to be the favourite amoung others. Not me even though I'm writing a yiff story. It get's readers, ya know?


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 13, 2008)

I always like something funny. Anything else I can't really stay tuned into very long.


----------



## Chex (Dec 13, 2008)

I like humor and angst to read, and to write, it seems the only thing I can get out of myself is horrible angst or absolute cute fluff.


----------



## fangborn (Dec 16, 2008)

i really like most comedy is always good, drama is good as long as theirs not to much, and i can always get in to a dark sadistic storyline(suicide for hire) as well. porn is not imported in a story line but i don't mind it.


----------



## Chanticleer (Dec 17, 2008)

I like a whole mix of different storylines, but that's mostly because books are my heroin.

I like to _write_ drama, action and comedy stories.

Oh, and I like mysteries a lot, but I don't see them on here very often.


----------



## Yevon (Dec 19, 2008)

I enjoy stories with comedy and some good drama.  My major thing is that the charaters needs to be relatable, because the characters are the focus.  Bad characters equals a bad strip.  I am working on a Drama/ comedy type thingie that is going pritty well.  Also (i think i am the only one with this issue) i dont like strips who switch artist every other page, but i can understand why they need to.  I.E. Carpe Diem, if the characters were not as well written as they are I would probably not have caught up to the present day and I would not be anticipating the next page as much as I do.


----------



## catgir (Dec 21, 2008)

I love action, romance, and some drama. Also sometimes mystery. I am not much of a yiff fan myself, but it's what others like..that's their preference.


----------



## WhiteHowl (Dec 24, 2008)

likable and or characters who act appropriately to their roles in generally anything

Action, romance, and a little slice-of-life from time to time.
Comedy is something that should be taken sparingly and comedy that hasn't been beaten to a pulp by the idiot stick. Social/Politcal Satire is always good.

The best of any storyline of any genre is one that hasn't been done before.


----------



## crosser (Dec 24, 2008)

i enjoy a combination or romance, action, and comedy and a bit of horror from time to time.  In General though i don't like that mushy romance, more of the slow progress kind.  Action, well i like some blood shed to go with it.  Comedy, i love to luagh to the more the better really.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 24, 2008)

Horror/comedy.


----------

